# open tank lighting question



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi .. just a quick question for the experts here .. I am using 
a JEBO 4 x 55 light inside a wooden cover ...The JEBO light has a Plexiglas cover over the bulbs ...and with it mounted in the cover, it sits about 2 1/2 inches above the water line ...
Just wanted to know if it would be ok to remove the glass aquarium covers, and use this with a open tank? The light does say not to use over a open tank, but I am assuming this is based on the light sitting directly on top of the aquarium. Thanks for the input!
Dave


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I haven't used JEBO lighting before so don't know how humidity would be a factor. However, IMO I believe it would be fine. The splash guard is there to protect the bulbs from water, which somewhat hints toward using an open top tank. 

David


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

As long as the light is not setting directly on the tank, has a cover over the lights, IMO it will be ok.


----------



## Beer_Budgett (Mar 4, 2005)

OakRaid,

I have been using a Jebo 4X55w fixture over my 55g for 6 weeks or so with no issues what so ever as far as the moisture issue is concerned. 

Be aware though that the sockets on _my_ fixture do NOT have any type of moisture resistant boots. I believe that is why they caution you not to have them directly over a "open tank".... I have mine currently on the tank over some "egg crate" fluorescent fixture covers from Lowe's. ( The covers are originally designed as light diffusers for those 4 ft by 2 ft lights you may see in kitchens and offices. $5.49, hidden in the dark corners of the lamp section....) I tossed the glass and plastic covers when the light was causing a 4 deg temp increase in the water - no where for heat to go. ( I know, I know.... "You get what you pay for...." but after my Armageddon-like 125g experience, I had to go with the cheap stuff to save my livestock... ). They are easy to cut to size and to make room for any equipment you have going into or out of the tank. Added benefit is they keep Rodan, my pleco, from leaping out..... I also cut mine into 4 sections. They rest perfectly on the rim of the tank and center brace, the rear portion supports my light, the front section is removable for maint, feeding, water changes, etc..... Basically it is open topped with just the light sitting on the the tank rim secured with Velcro strips (just in case). I did the Velcro thing just because, being a California native, I never know when my Arizona house may someday be beach front property.... :smile: 

Which is another question/warning.... Is your hood setup open topped? If it is, go to the local electronics shop and pick up a cheap ball bearing computer fan and run a 12v power supply to it and attach it to the top of your light by one of the vents. I had an old cell phone charger that was rated at 500 mA which is more than enough power for the fan I use. The 4 inch fan I found for 3 bucks is sufficient to keep the lights relatively cool. If you have a closed hood try and use 2 fans inside, 1 setup to act as an "intake" and one to "exhaust" air past the fixture. It will also cut down on any condensation in the fixture that will find it's way into those sockets....it won't ELIMINATE it, just slow it down some. Best thing is to check it when doing routine maint. Just be sure to unplug it first before fiddling with those sockets.....

Hope this helps.....

Troy


----------



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi guys .. Thanks for the input, So sounds like I will be ok doing away with the glass. Don't like cleaning it, and I think I like the idea of getting a little more light to the plants.
And no the hood isn't open on top, but I did cut out a slot and installed a cooling fan ... Works great, no heat build up at all. 
Thanks Again


----------

